
Ask HN: Experience with System76 14“ model? - DoubleMalt
I&#x27;m seriously considering it given the possibility to load it up with 32GB of RAM, but I&#x27;d like to hear from someone who actually used it.
======
morpheuskafka
I'd recommend a Thinkpad T series (or even P series if high budget), use the
perks code found on the r/thinkpad wiki and you can get a T series at a really
good price. Great Linux support, quality build, great keyboards and screens
(esp >FHD models), and up to 32GB RAM as well. The new T480 is light and
powerful and features Intel's 8th gen ULV quad-core CPU, or you can get a
T470s if a dual-core is acceptable.

